# Hannity foresees states leaving union if federal government continues ‘radicalized, abusive’ pattern



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

On his Friday radio show, conservative talker and Fox News host Sean Hannity warned that the United States may fall apart if tax rates remain high.
"The states are now fighting and battling against their own federal government," Hannity said. "Same thing with individuals. If you live in a state like New York, New Jersey, California [or] one of these high-tax states [where] 60-plus cents of every dollar goes to taxes, you'll say, 'What the hell am I doing this for?'"
"A lot of people have told me that," Hannity continued. "A lot of people are moving. &#8230; I noticed that Bobby Jindal moved to remove his state income tax. He's not stupid. You know what's going to happen in Louisiana? The same thing that is happening in Texas and Florida - their populations are soaring. They're doing a lot better. State governments are fine. They're surviving. They don't have the property taxes they do in New York, which is obscene. In New York, you just pay and pay and pay and pay."
States with lower taxes may soon decide they want to stop shouldering the burden of states with higher taxes, Hannity warned.
"People that are fed up with a power hungry, radicalized, abusive federal government intruding into every aspect of our lives," Hannity continued. "People are going to say they're fed up, and states are going to want more liberty and more freedom. They're not going to want to tax their citizens to death anymore. If this pattern continues and gets worse and worse and worse, I can see at some point the states saying, 'Forget it. I don't want to be a part of this union anymore.'"

Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2013/01/11/hannity-foresees-states-leaving-union-if-federal-government-continues-radicalized-abusive-pattern-video/#ixzz2Hry1xIY2


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

It took a couple years to get to signing that piece of paper in 1776. Did that process start already, or will the next couple years get_ really_ interesting? Either way, I'm in...


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm in too


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

I call Bullshit, 
States can threaten to secede but they would be giving up way too much money in Federal funding and with the economy in crapper they need every dollar they can get. 

Do people really think that they would pay lower taxes? I strongly believe in states rights which should be above federal law. 

If any state did secede if I was president I would slap serious import taxes on anything coming out of said states.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

wwonka said:


> I call Bullshit,
> States can threaten to secede but they would be giving up way too much money in Federal funding and with the economy in crapper they need every dollar they can get.
> 
> Do people really think that they would pay lower taxes? I strongly believe in states rights which should be above federal law.
> ...


Like cigarettes, ammo, and liquor??


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

wwonka said:


> I call Bullshit,
> States can threaten to secede but they would be giving up way too much money in Federal funding and with the economy in crapper they need every dollar they can get.
> 
> Do people really think that they would pay lower taxes? I strongly believe in states rights which should be above federal law.
> ...


Texas' economy ranks 14th in the world...just behind Russia and ahead of Australia.

They have the lowest unemployment of any state, strong business environment, and no state income tax, with more people moving there every year.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

I have some Confederate script bought as a souvenir when I was a kid-maybe it will be worth some serious ca-ching!


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Joel98 said:


> Texas' economy ranks 14th in the world...just behind Russia and ahead of Australia.
> 
> They have the lowest unemployment of any state, strong business environment, and no state income tax, with more people moving there every year.


But if they secede they would Have to implement income taxes to pay for the vital services like roads schools and police,fire and teachers.

Because they will not be getting how ever many millions of dollars from the Fed's and that money would have to come from somewhere.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

wwonka said:


> But if they secede they would Have to implement income taxes to pay for the vital services like roads schools and police,fire and teachers.
> 
> Because they will not be getting how ever many millions of dollars from the Fed's and that money would have to come from somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Since they would stop paying fed taxes, they could use that instead, and still have no additional increase.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

wwonka said:


> I call Bullshit,
> States can threaten to secede but they would be giving up way too much money in Federal funding and with the economy in crapper they need every dollar they can get.
> 
> Do people really think that they would pay lower taxes? I strongly believe in states rights which should be above federal law.
> ...


If the residents of a state stopped paying federal income tax and diverted half of it to the state, that state wouldn't need any federal assistance, and they certainly wouldn't need any federal regulation.

Fuck the federal government.....I would applaud any state leaving what is fast becoming a Socialist dictatorship.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Amazing how two conservative members can figure out in SECONDS that it would be a zero net tax increase (or even half as suggested) to the citizens of Texas, but the liberal thinker above couldn't.

Texas doesn't need the federal government. Lucky for us, all financial problems can be solved logically, with math.


----------

